# Cory Breeding Discovery!



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I stumbled across a discovery for getting Cory's & a few other fish to spawn basically non stop. About 2 months ago I saw my Bronze Cory's spawning so I checked the temperature of the water & then adjusted the heater to stay at the temperature & adjusted my other tank with Cory's in it to the same & since then I have had my Pepper, Bronze, Skunk, Julie & 2 other types of Cory's spawn almost every 2 weeks. This last week I have had 3 or 4 batches of eggs alone. 

Yesterday I was cleaning my small tank with Cory's in it & found over 20 baby Cory's swimming around & feeding non stop. I have also had my Otto Cat's lay eggs 2 times, & found a few baby Tetra's or Barb's swimming around as well. 

For anyone who wants to try with their tanks, the temperature I am using now is 75-77 deg. F. 

If anyone tries this & has the same luck please post on this thread.


----------

